# Hay/Grain feeders



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Some of the hay/grain feeders that are in my barn. My Papaw built them years ago. I need to add a grain trough under one of the big hay feeders but haven't got around to it yet... 

The smaller ones are in kidding stalls, the larger two are in the open stalls that go out into the pasture.

One of them has a lid, I wish all of them did. That way they can't grab the hay out of the top and no one can steal it from another stall. 
The other one has a piece of plywood behind it so that the doe in the stall beside that one can't steal hay out of that does feeder.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Those are nice hay feeders. I wish I had some like that.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

really nice, I am jealous


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am very lucky to be able to use everything my Papaw built years ago. (He passed away in 2011, and is the reason I got back in the goat business) 

He was a carpenter and my Dad followed in his footsteps. My husband worked as a carpenter for about a year, is a natural mechanic and can run any piece of equipment he needs too. Between the two of them they can do almost anything, but sometimes its hard to get them motivated!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I understand the motivated part! :grin: Those are nice feeders. For lids, can you cut some
plywood to size and maybe hinge them on the wall?


----------

